# Easy Software und mehr...



## HSThomas (18 Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

ich weiss, die Easy ist keine wirkliche SPS, sie ist nur ein besseres Relais, aber dennoch hätte ich da mal eine Frage.

Im Zuge der Inventur (hier bitte ganz schlimme Flüche einfügen) entdeckte ich bei uns im Lager ein paar ältere Easys. Jetzt kam mir die Idee, dass die ja vielleicht nicht nur gute Buchstützen, sondern vielleicht auch noch eine nette Möglichkeit für meinen Lehrling und meinen Umschüler sind, die ersten Gehversuche mit einer SPS zu machen. Also um so das Grundverständniss erlangen, wie eine SPS arbeitet (Eingangsbild, Ausgangsbild, zyklischer Ablauf, etc.).

Jetzt fand ich aber nur die CPUs und das Programmierkabel. Wie sieht das aus, reicht die Demo Version der Software, um kleine Programme auf die Easy zu spielen, oder muss man da die volle Version haben? 

Ich selber habe die Easy noch nie benutzt, daher weis ich auch garnicht, wie sinnvoll sie für so einen Einsatz überhaupt ist - in meine Anlagen passen sie jedenfalls nicht.


Vorweihnachtliche Grüße

Hauke


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (18 Dezember 2007)

*Hi*

Hi hauke

Um den Azubis was beizubringen würde ich die easy nicht empfehlen. Die meisten Easy werden mit easy-soft programmiert, wobei man soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur in einem KOP verschnitt programmieren kann. Die neuen Easy-control kann man dafür mit codesys programmieren. Wäre eher zu empfehlen. 

Nun haste aber die alten rumstehen. Entweder du lässt deine Jungs KOP programmieren, oder verkaufst die Dinger. Kannst leicht ne Jalousie odern nen Garagentor automatisieren. Viel mehr nicht.  

(Betreffend Demo, bezweifle ich, fallste die Dinger behalten möchtest probiers aus. Denke jedoch nicht dass es klappt)

Gruss Anis


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
um sps zum lernen nicht zu empfehlen, aber als ergänzung gut geeignet, die demo kann glaub ich nicht online gehen, aber ein gespräch mit einem möller vertreter könnte die vollversion bringen.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (20 Dezember 2007)

Gibts was neues im Fall deiner EASY???


----------



## vierlagig (20 Dezember 2007)

dank der leichenfledderer bin ich wieder darauf aufmerksam geworden, wollte doch noch mal nachgucken ...



lorenz2512 schrieb:


> die demo kann glaub ich nicht online gehen



rüchtüch



> *Readme zu EASY-SOFT V6.22  Pro Demo                                   Stand: 06 / 2007*
> Mit der Software EASY-SOFT Pro Demo, testen Sie die Steuerrelais _easy_ und das MFD-Titan direkt auf Ihrem PC! Zeichnen Sie Schaltpläne und bedienen Sie _easy_  und  MFD-Titan genau wie im Original. Die Software ist in 13 Sprachen installierbar.
> Die Upload- und Downloadfunktionen sind nur in den Vollversionen EASY-SOFT Pro und EASY-SOFT Basic enthalten.



...ich finde ja easy (besser als logo) eignet sich sehr gut um die wesentlichen verknüpfungen wie AND und OR kennenzulernen, auch und vorallem, weil man mit relativ geringen aufwand, ein ergebnis sehen kann, also fürs beispiel schiebetor gut geeignet, man darf mit seinen lehrlingen nur den sprung auf "richtige" steuerungen nicht verpassen ...


----------



## Mr.Spok (21 Dezember 2007)

Hallo und guten Tag,

zum programmieren der kleinen Easy´s (400/600/500/700) eignet sich auch die PicoSoft von AB da die Geräte identisch sind( http://www.ab.com/programmablecontrol/plc/pico/picosoft.html ). Die kann mal kostenlos runterladen. Einziger Nachteil: die Steuerrelais habe andere Bezeichnungen. 

mfG Jan


----------

